# Can I post video clips from my camera on CC?



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2015)

I have a nest box camera with images of blue tits. 70 seconds of the little ones being busy uses about 70MB of mpeg file. I know I can compress this to something smaller and in different formats. With a bit of head scratching and frustration, I might be able to edit it into something less long, time wise. My questions are...can I post it on CC, what's the format to use, and how do I go about it. I CBA to start a youtube channel. Are there file sharing sites I could link to?

Sorry, I'm a complete novice. Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2015)

What about a dual posting on the pet forum?


----------



## Shaun (3 Mar 2015)

No, sorry, you won't be able to directly upload it to CC so you'll need to get yourself a video sharing account. TBH it's probably best since they are optimised for that kind of thing.

We support video embedding for: YouTube, Vimeo, Metacafe, Liveleak, Facebook and Dailymotion. 

All of those sites will give you instructions and links for sharing your uploaded videos, but if you get stuck just ask here - someone will help you out!


----------



## slowmotion (4 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement Shaun! After a few hours of wild thrashing about, I seem to have a Vimeo account. Here's a first peek at one of the tits.

View: https://vimeo.com/121204017


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2015)

Would it be worth putting it in it's own thread rather than in site support?

I enjoyed it though, is he/she attacking the box?

Edit: just found it on the wildlife thread, and I look forward to seeing more of the bluetits!


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Shaun! After a few hours of wild thrashing about, I seem to have a Vimeo account. Here's a first peek at one of the tits.
> [media]
> View: https://vimeo.com/121204017
> [/media]



I can't see it. I can hear the sound. Is it because I use a Mac? Shouldn't be - I have a Vimeo account!


----------



## slowmotion (4 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Would it be worth putting it in it's own thread rather than in site support?
> 
> I enjoyed it though, is he/she attacking the box?
> 
> Edit: just found it on the wildlife thread, and I look forward to seeing more of the bluetits!


 It's the wrong thread to talk about it, but they peck at the box as a way of marking their territory, I read.


----------



## Shaun (4 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Shaun!



Nice one!


----------



## Mrs M (4 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Shaun! After a few hours of wild thrashing about, I seem to have a Vimeo account. Here's a first peek at one of the tits.
> 
> View: https://vimeo.com/121204017




Cute wee bird, love it attacking the box.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Mar 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Cute wee bird, love it attacking the box.


It must be blooming painful using your beak to chisel at timber.


----------

